# 09 Scott Addict SL 11.5lbs



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

This is posted elsewhere, but I figured it should take its place here. I had my 06 cr1 sl frame down to 11.98lbs (almost same build), this is coming in around 11.5 lbs. I can't wait to get a real ride in tomorrow.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Post a ride review. Great looking bike.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Build List:

Frame- scott addict sl- 810g w/ derailleur hanger, braze on FD hanger & cable guide
Fork-scott addict sl- 295g cut (might be cut down some more)
Headset- Ritchey WCS 80g w/ cups
Bottle Cages- Emporelli Dolomiti (2 cages) 31g (including alloy bolts)
Front der- campy chorus tuned to 58g, all bolts and washers included
Crankset- Lighning cranks 170mm, Stronglight CT2 50t, Extralite 34t, extralite chainring bolts, Time Iclic Titanium pedals - 682g
BB Cups- Zipp Vuma ceramic (don't ask, I had them laying around and they work w/ lightning cranks) 75g
Seatpost- xx-light sp31- 93g
Seatpost Clamp- scott stock (until I can get a new ultimate clamp) - 13g
Saddle- ax lightness endurance - 77g
Rear Derailleur- Sram Red 136g (w/ some tuning)
Brakes- KCNC CB1 w/ swissstop yellow pads - 181g
Cable Adjusters on frame- ritchey 6g (for the pair)
Cable Housing and Liner - I-links and Mini I-links - 54g
FD & RD Cables - mini-I-link 22g (uncut)
Brake Cables- Power Cordz - 8g (F & R)
Shifters, Stem, Bars, Tape- Sram Red w/ btp clamps, Extralite UL3 90mm, Schmolke TLO (white carbon, 44cm), Deda tape, BTP hoods- 543g
Fork expander- Extralite Ultrastar - 9g, Extralite Top Cap and screw - 5g
Rear Wheel- Edge 1.45, 24h, extralite hub, dura ace 7900 11-27 cassette, m2 racer bolt-on skewer, magnet for speed sensor, Continental Competition 700x22 w/ valve extender (total weight 1001g)
Front Wheel- Edge 1.45 20h, extralite hub, m2 racer bolt-on skewer, conti comp 700x19 w/ valve extender (total weight 723g)
Chain- kmc x10sl, I never weighed the damn thing, but I think it came in around 226g

I didn't weigh the Garmin 500 nor the speed/cadence sensor (individually)
My weight weenie sticker on the top tube doesn't register on the scale.

I took it out for a 36 mile ride today with a couple of climbs. Umm, not much difference from the cr1sl, but when you go from 11.96 to around 11.5 lbs, what's the freaking difference? 

Ok- the real differences are the fit- with a shorter headtube and slightly longer top tube, I can use my non-setback post- I was having serious issues w/ my hip and lower back which went away on the cr1 when I switched to a setback post- my position was too cramped. After measuring and trying out the new frame w/out the setback, I feel MUCH more comfortable and found myself riding w/ my hands on the hoods instead of the tops of the bars, which is a good thing. Someone had mentioned the addict did not provide as much of a "beating" as the ride of the cr1 and I think they were right- it's definitely a bit more forgiving. I couldn't even begin to judge stiffness, especially since the bike only dropped half a pound, but the last couple of weeks I think I dropped about 6lbs. Still the fit is just outstanding (so far).


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Build List:
> 
> Frame- scott addict sl- 810g w/ derailleur hanger, braze on FD hanger & cable guide
> Fork-scott addict sl- 295g cut (might be cut down some more)
> ...


I feel like I'm following your bike around RBR...LOL!

Very interesting comments about your lower back/hip pain from being too cramped. I had the same issue (with the back) when I went from a 56 CR1 SL with 25mm setback to a 54 R4 with zero setback. Since I went back to a 25mm setback post on the R4 and extended the fit my back feels much more neutral. Basically, I'm back to the same reach as the CR1 with the exception of the front being lower.

Anyways, outstanding build! My R4 is right around 14.5lbs and feels more solid than the CR1 SL ever did. I'd define solid as a combo of stiffer and less forgiving. However, the R4 is 20g heavier while being a size smaller. 

I don't suppose you could comment on how a 14.5lbs bike feels as compared to a 11.5lbs one?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

14.5 to 11.5-- I have a cross frame built up as a rain/winter/commuter bike, but it weighs about 18-19lbs. It feels, well heavier and sluggish, but the tires are much wider (plus the weight).

I think the biggest difference is the feel-- it can be a little shaky when you first get on- just takes a bit of getting used to. Then it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

can we please put a "real" saddle on there!........ it hurts just looking at it!


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what size is this


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

saddle does look painful, but otherwise a sweet bike!


----------

